
Detecting Photoshopped Faces by Scripting Photoshop - skilled
https://peterwang512.github.io/FALdetector/
======
TrevorJ
I was surprised recently to learn that photoshop has an api (albeit poorly
documented). I was able to get quite a ways with it and am using it to control
photoshop via a hardware MIDI device. Really handy to have physical knobs and
buttons for certain things.

~~~
bluetidepro
> albeit poorly documented

That's an understatement. Haha The docs are basically worthless. There is so
many different versions, all scattered around the web. Not to mention, most of
them are in the form of a .pdf that is hundreds of pages, with a terrible
search function. hah

With that said, Palette [1] is an awesome company that builds exactly what you
are describing. I've used there products for a bit now for PS work, and love
it!

[1] [https://palettegear.com/index](https://palettegear.com/index)

~~~
kmfrk
Was looking at potentiometers (knobs) the other day, and it's crazy that you
basically have to make your own in Arduino if you want one that isn't from
Palette. Microsoft infamously made the Dial that has the unfortunate design
flaw of sliding off the Surface monitor it's supposed to stick to.

~~~
pierrec
There are other options. Controllers with knobs are often made for music, but
can also be used effectively for stuff like 3D and image/video editing. A
popular choice for editing photos is the Behringer X-Touch Mini.

Also, you generally don't want potentiometers for these applications, but
rotary encoders. Pots = physical min and max position; encoders = infinite
rotation. So for example, when you're switching from one photo to the next,
pots would annoyingly keep the old value, while encoders will switch to the
correct value. Just a little detail, but it's nice to have to right term to
search for.

------
Cynddl
This algorithm actually aims not to detect photoshopped faces, but faces
warped by the Face-aware Liquify tool. I wonder how it compares to state-of-
the-art commercial forensic solutions (see [1]), and more generally how DL
algorithms compare with such closed source forensic tools.

[1] [http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170629-the-hidden-signs-
th...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20170629-the-hidden-signs-that-can-
reveal-if-a-photo-is-fake)

------
RickS
Technical question I haven't dug into:

How much of this predictive power has to do with facial recognition, and how
much has to do with compression artifacts, pixel value abberations, etc?

Edit: the paper addresses this question:

> One question is whether the network is using “high-level” cues, such as
> shape and symmetry, or simply relying on “low-level” cues, such as
> resampling artifacts.

> although the network may be taking advantage of certain low-level cues, such
> as resampling, some performance is retained even when those are averaged
> away

Seems that it's both... but I'm not sophisticated enough to read this paper
deeply.

------
RankingMember
This is pretty great. I'd like to see this run in bulk on some prominent
Instagram accounts and re-posted in new accounts named "[instagram-
name]-unedited".

~~~
criddell
If I use portrait mode and the camera software softens my face [1], would that
image be flagged as having been photoshopped?

[1]
[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/12/your-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/12/your-
iphone-selfies-dont-look-like-your-face/578353/)

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It should be, surely.

~~~
criddell
How do you draw the line at acceptable changes from the RAW image? Are HDR
images photoshopped? How about ones where the white balance has been adjusted?
Or that an unsharp mask has been applied?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Maybe a first pass filter would be "has a selection been made according to the
image content".

So an unsharp mask would be a no, unless it was applied to background or
everything except faces (for example).

Things like white balance don't count, unless you are selective according to
the image content; so you could white-balance according to the whole-image
statistics, but _not_ "recognise the is a face and use white-balance to, eg,
lighten or reduce contrast in that area".

------
DonHopkins
The Taco Bell menu used to show a photo of three perfectly identical tacos for
the three-taco meal. It was so appealing that I ordered them, and was so
disappointed that I complained when they did not look perfectly alike. Sure
wish I had this tool back then.

Fooled me one, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame of me. Fooled me with three
perfect tacos, dammit!

This might have helped to detect taco clones:

[https://headt.eu/How-to-Detect-Image-Manipulations-
Part-2/](https://headt.eu/How-to-Detect-Image-Manipulations-Part-2/)

------
daenz
RIP Instagram models

